# Which NC piers are open 24 hours?



## ropiv (Oct 7, 2002)

Might have a chance to be down at the NC coast this weekend. Was wondering which piers (if any) are opened 24 hours a day?

Thanks!


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

jolly roger on topsail island closes the house at 2 am but they let you fish all night. just have to have bait and beer supply in before they close


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Most of the piers are open for fishing thru the evenings, but as Topsailbum stated, you need to have everything you need when the pier house closes. Not all of them do, but some will close.


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Ropiv,

Give this link a look: http://www.outerbanksfishing.com/FishingInfo/piers.htm Good luck down there!

Macman


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

Ocean crest pier on oak island... the pier house isn't open 24 hours but your fishing pass is good for i think 23 hours....


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

rodanthe is open all night. i think they close the house though at 11


----------

